# ECC Gladesmen



## Bott7 (Oct 18, 2014)

My brother introduced me to this site awhile back, which led to me picking up AfterHours Gladesmen. I have been tweaking the boat to fit my fishing style in between fishing the hell out of it. The boat itself is awesome, I fish by myself or with me 3 year old son 90% of the time. 







[/URL][/img] 







[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]
The first thing I did was rearrange the switches. There where some on the grab bar, as well as on the back bulk head. The grab bar had the trim tabs, tom c jack plate, and one empty switch. The back bulk head had a 12v, under gunnel lights(in bad shape), nav lights, and a empty switch. I moved the nav lights to the grab bar and deleted the oth switches. I then made a cover to remove the panel.







[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]
I cleaned up all the electrical while I was at it. There was a small sound system that I removed and now only have the trim tabs, nav lights, and jack plate. Nice and simple.
I did the 100 hour maintenance on the engine which is in immaculate shape. Starts on the first pull every time. I then disassembled the jack plate and greased the bearings to keep it running smooth. 
I don't have any pictures but I have been having a leak in the back hatch. If I run with out using my trim tabs the stern runs very low in the water and my "dry" storage fills with water. I traced the leak to the joint in between the cap and transom had very little to no seam sealer. I 5200ed the joint but still have a very small amount of water intrusion. Maybe someone here has some ideas?
My latest modification that I am pretty happy about came at Christmas!







[/URL][/img]
I was tired of holding the pushpole between my legs and a 3 year old can be very needy. It gets old trying to put the pushpole in the holders for every snack break. So my wife bought me the v marine push pole caddy and matching holders which I love.







[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]
I also added a cup holder to my grab bar box







[/URL][/img]
I hope this come out right I am writing it from my phone.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Bitchin! 

I bet that thing runs like the French Army with that 25 hanging on the back.


----------



## HeavyChevy15 (Jan 21, 2013)

gorgeous boat! if i ever got another skiff it would be a gladesmen. I love how simple they are.


----------



## Bott7 (Oct 18, 2014)

Sorry about the pictures I don't know what I did wrong. Maybe I copied the wrong link? Thanks for the kind words. Once the weather gets nicer I will take some better pictures (and hopefully post them right)


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looking good brother. Only time I ever had water in the back hatch was if it rained or I washed it. The chrome wiring cover on the back deck seems like it allowed water to get inside of the hatch. Never had an issue while running on the water though, but I always used the tabs. One thing I should of reminded you about on the JP if you ever were to disassemble was that it may be a good idea to install new fender nuts that hold the main bolts to plate. I installed them to keep it from tweaking and binding up. They had some corrosion on them the last time I checked but everything still worked fine so I never messed with them. Glad your enjoying the boat and I have to admit I almost had a tear in my eye looking at the pics. Enjoy your time on the GMan brother and feel free to call me anytime you have a question..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

For the record, little bro talked him into the Vmarine push pole caddy. I thought it would be cool to put a puck on his yeti 45qt so when he's not by himself he could put the yeti on the rear deck to use as a poling platform.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

That's one of the things I wish I would of had a ton of times while poling. I always laid a wet towell over the front deck to lay the pole on..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Or I was thinking put a caddy puck on the motor cowling.


----------



## Bott7 (Oct 18, 2014)

Fixed the pictures...








































































I did not make it out to fish this weekend but I did manage to fix my push pole. It had been broken before and was fixed with the stiffy ferrule kit. The seam was just so close to the spike that it made clipping it into the new push pole caddy awkward. So I just cut the ferrule out and installed the new spike
































Sorry the last pic is bad, no light and my iPhone camera don't mix.


----------



## Bott7 (Oct 18, 2014)

> Looking good brother. Only time I ever had water in the back hatch was if it rained or I washed it. The chrome wiring cover on the back deck seems like it allowed water to get inside of the hatch. Never had an issue while running on the water though, but I always used the tabs. One thing I should of reminded you about on the JP if you ever were to disassemble was that it may be a good idea to install new fender nuts that hold the main bolts to plate. I installed them to keep it from tweaking and binding up. They had some corrosion on them the last time I checked but everything still worked fine so I never messed with them. Glad your enjoying the boat and I have to admit I almost had a tear in my eye looking at the pics. Enjoy your time on the GMan brother and feel free to call me anytime you have a question..


I think the water was just from me running it with no tabs... I just did the 5200 as overkill. When I put the jackplate back together I did put new hardware on it. I know you loved this boat man, it is in immaculate condition.


----------

